# Help with identification



## Chunkdj (26 Aug 2013)

Hi ppl i'm a complete novice at forums so apologies if i screw up any of the rules, I need some help to identify a cast iron piece that i have found while out working today. What i hope someone can tell me is if i upload a picture of it, what it is? 

Thanks for any help i get or even a nudge in the right direction


----------



## Chunkdj (26 Aug 2013)

Here is a picture i forgot in first post


----------



## jasonB (26 Aug 2013)

Just do a few more posts and then we will be able to see your image


----------



## wizard (26 Aug 2013)

:shock: Whatever it is its invisible


----------



## Chunkdj (26 Aug 2013)

,Im sorry guys, as i said im a novice so play nicely with me, the image i have is too big im, trying to reduce the size of the file now so i can upload it


----------



## Robbo3 (27 Aug 2013)

Looks a bit like one end of a fire grate.


----------



## MARK.B. (27 Aug 2013)

Hard to gauge the size from the pic but could it be the side of a cast fire insert ?


Was thinking it while you were typing it Robbo


----------



## Chunkdj (27 Aug 2013)

Thats what my first thought was too, any idea of age?


----------



## t8hants (27 Aug 2013)

As it appears to have a top hat section fixed to the side, and due to its slightly curved shape with appearance of rays emitting from the back. I suggest it may be the side from a very early electric fire- 1920's.

G


----------



## Graham Orm (27 Aug 2013)

Robbo3":1tptvuy6 said:


> Looks a bit like one end of a fire grate.



+1


----------



## Chunkdj (27 Aug 2013)

The size of it is roughly 12 inches tall by about 8 inches along the base and depth is less than 1 inch


----------



## Slinger (27 Aug 2013)

Agree with t8hants. It looks like a 1 bar electric radiant heater. Top part LHS is the reflector, centre took the element & the bottom part was also part of the reflector.
Slinger


----------



## Richard T (27 Aug 2013)

Couldn't be more Art Deco if it tried. 1920s - 30s.


----------



## Chunkdj (27 Aug 2013)

Anyone know if it would have any kind of value?


----------



## Tinbasher (28 Feb 2014)

Chunkdj":1o4lrned said:


> Anyone know if it would have any kind of value?



Have you weighed it


----------

